# Parsippany HO Show of 11/20



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Good time, nice turn-out at the Parsippany HO show this past Sunday meeting friends, vendors and a big Thanks to the ECCHOR guys for a fun IROC race.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ABSOLUTELY. Good times Dom 

Always a pleasure to talk n hang with ya pal. I need to get to your place sooner or later pal!!!!!!


----------

